# Emergency: My rats got into my Nasal Spray.



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

I was in the other room working and let the rats in my room to play with my girlfriend. I came in a half an hour later and found my bottle of nasal spray chewed up on the ground with 4 holes. Found both my rats laying paralyzed. I woke up my girlfriend in a panic and told them to put them in the tub with blankets so I could observe them. The youngest one snapped out of it but my older one (8 months) is I'm very bad shape. She keeps slipping in and out and tries to eat and drink but can't and her tongue is out. I don't know what to do and all the emergency vets have no clue.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I really wish I could help you..I'd say rush them to the vet..but not even they know what to do? Whaa..:-( I'm praying for you and your Rats..


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

With people they'd pump her stomach and give her something to counteract the drug but they can't do that for rats... plus she's probably absorbed most of it already since rats digestive systems are so fast.

I'd wait it out for now but if she doesn't improve within the next couple hours or gets any worse, it's most likely for the best if you have her put to sleep -hugs-


----------



## panton123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope they get better. :3


----------



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

Just went in again to see how she is doing. She is sleeping, and breathing quite heavily. I'm pretty upset with myself, I can't believe i left that bottle there. She was our first rat and very well mannered. The other rat is doing fine, She obviously didn't drink as much. We let them roam the whole house for short periods of time only because they are always by our side most of the time and come to us when called upon.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Oh rats, why do they eat poison?!! I found my girl chewing on a glowstick one time (oh I freaked out over that). I really really hope your girl's fast metabolism pulls her through and she recovers, poor little thing. Please don't blame yourself for this one though, not your fault.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What are the ingredients in your nasal spray?

Try to get her to drink to flush it out, even if you have to sryinge it into her mouth.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh god good luck!!! I hope your ratty can do it!! Dont give up! Good luck!!


----------



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

She didnt make it  I will never forgive myself for this one. She was such a good rat, we adored her so much. I feel so bad for her cage mate. They were inseparable.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you can give me the brand name of the nasal spray I will put up a warning for ratowners everywhere to be careful, that something as innocuous as this could be very dangerous. We don't want any more people to suffer your loss as well. I am sorry


----------



## panton123 (Mar 22, 2012)

RIP make sure her buddy doesn't feel lonely.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your rat. I hope the other one is doing ok. Try not to feel guilty; accidents happen. May your rat rest in peace.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear she didn't make it.  But do let us know the what type of nasal spray it was.


----------



## lynrichards13 (Mar 21, 2012)

OHHHH, I am so sorry!!!!!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry :-( Don't blame yourself.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

:-( It must have been her time to stop running. Give loads of love to her cage mate, learn from the lesson, don't forget her, I'm sure she enjoyed her time with you even if it was cut short.


----------



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for the kind words. I will forever blame myself but will learn from my costly mistake. She was so soft and it was the first time I could ever pet her sitting still. She kept looking up at me for comfort. I wish I would have held her all night but knew she wanted to be left alone. I tried to make her eat and drink but realized I was only making her suffer more. For some reason I thought she would be ok since the other one seemed to snap out of it quickly. I am 29 years old and I can tell you I don't remember the last time the tears have flowed like this. Even as I write this, the emotion is almost to much. I will miss her so much.


----------



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

As far as the Nasal Spray, here is a picture of it front and back. As far as how much was congested I could not tell for sure.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahh thank you.

You also may want to rethink this particular nasal spray as it seems to have been reported to have serious side effects with people as well.

I found it

Toxicological Data on Ingredients: Oxymetazoline Hydrochloride: ORAL (LD50): Acute: 0.68mg/kg [Rat].


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I can't imagine the pain. Remember you gave her the best life anyone could and you loved her.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry about your rat. 
Don't blame yourself. Accidents do happen, and things like this in life teach us valuable lessons. 
I've had many pets who've passed on me, and maybe I could've done something but I didn't. At least she was all wrapped up and warm as she went, and we hope that she went in her sleep. It's the best way to go. You made her life a party. She could've ended up born as a test rat, or a feeder, or even in a home with a small cage that was never cleaned, alone, no love. But she had you, and freedom - a friend. She was happy. 
I hope you're okay. 
R.I.P little ratty.


----------

